
Ask HN: What would be your approach to make maths easy* for age group 5-25 yrs? - bsldld
Not just simple maths but complex concepts taught in high-school and at university level.<p>*easy ==&gt; easy, exciting and approachable
======
khannavid
++ No matter the age, telling Math history could be useful.

Some stories are just fun and could change the mood in a classroom! Did you
knew Évariste Galois, one of the most influential mathematicians of all time,
died very young in a duel? What about Leibniz–Newton calculus controversy?

But more importantly some of these stories could help to understands math
problems better. Why people tried to solve this particular problem? And how
did they manage to solve it?

++ Another useful thing would be this: making problems less abstract! Telling
students about why this formula is important? Which physics problem it can
solve? How could be related to real life? etc.

++ Fun math problems could be useful too. Raymond Smullyan books are an
example. But I'm sure there are lots of other books...

~~~
bsldld
Do you know any online resources for this?

------
harshamv22
Vedic Maths

Dropping some links:

[https://www.iiva.in/](https://www.iiva.in/)

[https://www.vedicmaths.org/](https://www.vedicmaths.org/)

[https://vedicmathschool.org/](https://vedicmathschool.org/)

------
kleer001
Lower student to teacher ratio. That way you'll get faster feedback as to
what's not working in any particular case. Let the student tell you what they
need.

Practical examples, like word problems, but concrete.

------
hackermailman
Bootstrap [https://www.bootstrapworld.org](https://www.bootstrapworld.org)

Or ask them what they want to know and work it out with them, self directed
learning.

